# Hindi/Urdu: As if that weren't enough



## tonyspeed

Is there an H/U equivalent to the idiom, "as if that weren't enough"? Meaning you are about to add bad news to already bad news.


----------



## Abu Talha

I think a literal translation isn't too bad: _aur agar ye/woh kaafii nahiiN ..._

You could also say: _aur to aur, ..._


----------



## Alfaaz

A few more: 
یک نہ شد دو شد - _yak nah shud, do shud_
اور اسہی کی کمی / کسر تھی بس - _(aur) ishi ki kami/kasar thi bas_ 
جیسے (کہ)  یہ تو کافی نہ تھا - _jaise (keh) yeh to kaafi nah tha_


----------



## greatbear

"agar itnaa kaafii na thaa" is quite a common expression in Hindi.


----------



## tonyspeed

sab kaa thaink-yuu


----------



## UrduMedium

sone pe suhaagaa ...

I also like _aur to aur_ a lot. Thanks AT saahab!


----------



## Abu Talha

UrduMedium said:


> I also like _aur to aur_ a lot. Thanks AT saahab!


You're most welcome UM Sahib. But come to think of it, it is closer to "and what's more, ..." . What do you think?


----------



## Qureshpor

Abu Talha said:


> You're most welcome UM Sahib. But come to think of it, it is closer to "and what's more, ..." . What do you think?


I agree with UM SaaHib 100%. It is indeed "sone pih suhaagah" and conveys the meaning of "as if that were n't enough" perfectly. It can of course mean "..and what's more" but context will be the best judge then.


----------



## Abu Talha

QURESHPOR said:


> I agree with UM SaaHib 100%. It is indeed "sone pih suhaagah" and conveys the meaning of "as if that were n't enough" perfectly. It can of course mean "..and what's more" but context will be the best judge then.


I see.

By the way, I meant that on second thought, my suggestion _aur to aur_ seemed closer to "and what's more" rather than the OP's intended meaning.


----------



## Qureshpor

Abu Talha said:


> I see.
> 
> By the way, I meant that on second thought, my suggestion _aur to aur_ seemed closer to "and what's more" rather than the OP's intended meaning.


This is how I have understood your post, Abu Talha SaaHib.


----------



## rc2

Would anyone really use "sone pe suhaaga" when talking about something "bad" or "negative?" My inclination is to use "sone pe suhaaga" for positive/pleasant/upbeat mentions only -- and perhaps "aur to aur" or "aur us par" or "mazeed yeh kih" for the not too pleasant topics

Just my take.
RC


----------



## Qureshpor

rc2 said:


> Would anyone really use "sone pe suhaaga" when talking about something "bad" or "negative?" My inclination is to use "sone pe suhaaga" for positive/pleasant/upbeat mentions only -- and perhaps "aur to aur" or "aur us par" or "mazeed yeh kih" for the not too pleasant topics
> Just my take.
> RC


Your take is absolutely correct, RC Jii. UM SaaHib did use it in a positive sense.


----------



## UrduMedium

rc2 said:


> Would anyone really use "sone pe suhaaga" when talking about something "bad" or "negative?" My inclination is to use "sone pe suhaaga" for positive/pleasant/upbeat mentions only -- and perhaps "aur to aur" or "aur us par" or "mazeed yeh kih" for the not too pleasant topics
> 
> Just my take.
> RC



sone pih sohaagaa is often used in negative situations with a sarcastic tinge. Quite common among old ladies vocabulary.


----------



## UrduMedium

Abu Talha said:


> I see.
> 
> By the way, I meant that on second thought, my suggestion _aur to aur_ seemed closer to "and what's more" rather than the OP's intended meaning.



aur to aur very much means "as of it weren't enough". I agree with QP saahab that it is its primary meaning. It could certainly be used for "and what's more".


----------



## Faylasoof

Alfaaz said:


> A few more:
> یک نہ شد دو شد - _yak nah shud, do shud_
> اور اسہی کی کمی / کسر تھی بس - _(aur) ishi ki kami/kasar thi bas_
> جیسے (کہ)  یہ تو کافی نہ تھا - _jaise (keh) yeh to kaafi nah tha_


Or, slightly more simply put: _jaise woh kaafii nah thaa_.

There is yet another way to convey the meaning intended: _isii kii kasar rah (raih) ga'ii thii  _


----------

